# Microphone not working in Windows multipoint server



## Menel (Jul 7, 2014)

*Thanks Tech Guy*

I am trying to skype in a windows multipoint server computer but my microphone is not working even though when i connect it to a laptop it works very well what would be the problem? please help


----------

